# Autism biting, in general getting worse



## lisa35

Finlay went through a phrase of biting, one day he bit me on the shoulder quite hard so I shouted 'OUCH' which shocked him, made him cry and he has only done it a couple of times since. Now he has not bitten anyone in a long time until today, I picked him up to put him in the bath and he has bitten the top of my arm, it was quite hard it's stinging, bruised & sore I shouted 'OUCH' but it never bothered him this time he took no notice what so ever. :shrug:

How do you STOP them biting? Is this normal autism kids behaviour? My DD used to bite up to the age of 8 and don't want to go through that again :nope:

He is also starting to kick off more when I try doing stuff with him like changing his nappy, getting him dressed, drying him after his bath was a right task arghhh help please he's turning into a right little :devil:


----------



## lilbeanhoping

I don't have a child with autism but I work with many in a program with autism.

For children, biting is a behaviour that they exhibit when they are trying to tell you something. Usually it's "I don't want to do what you're telling me" or they don't know what you're about to do/what is coming next.

One way to try to find out why it is happening is document when it happens.
1. What happened before he bit
2. What happened after he bit
3. What was your reaction to him biting
4. What was his reaction to your reaction
.....this can help you see if there is a pattern of when he is doing it. Ie. is it always when you're telling him to do something, does is happen with mom but not with dad, etc etc or is it sporatic. then that can help you sometimes figure out what core of action to take.

My suggestions would be to use first/then statements (if your son responds to verbal prompts, otherwise using pics is great!)..... Ex. First take off your diaper, then get in the bathtub 
Giving age appropriate choices (not sure how old he is) are also helpful. But make sure both options are ones you're okay with.
For example: do you want mommy to lift you in or do you want to hold my hand and climb in the tub?

Using pictures or "scripted stories" are also great. Not sure if you call them that there but in canada that's the term.
A scripted story is basically a short story with simple pictures explaining what is going to happen in a certain situation. You can make them with real pictures you take ( sometimes this is most relatable for children) or stick drawings or simple pics off computer (some kids r fine with these too).
For example a scripted story about bathtime:
First page: "bathtime" -picture of bathtub
Next page:" take off clothes" -picture of taking off shirt or w.e 
Next page: "take off diaper" -picture of diaper
Next: "mommy or daddy puts helps me into bathtub" -picture of you doing so
Next: "mommy or daddy helps me wash my body" -picture of this
Next: "then I can play" - picture of this
Next: "mommy will say 2 more minutes" -picture of clock or time etc.
Next "bathtime is finished, mommy or daddy helps me dry off"
Next: "time to get dressed" - picture of this


....basically that's the idea you can add/delete pages for what fits with your routine for him. Keeping the words short and to the point is key. 

The idea would be you would go over this with him at a time separate from bathtime, when reading books or something so that you can talk about it and get him thinking about the routine. Then when it's bathtime you'd go over each page show the page and do the step.

Hopefully some of that might help some! 
If you have any other questions feel free to pm me!


----------



## lisa35

Thanks. Some brilliant advice. He has bit us all in the past, he has bit his older brother once which really hurt him & upset him, at the time he was just sat on the sofa next to him watching TV so no idea why he bit him. He has bitten his dad quite a few times & me twice. He seems to do it with when his dad winds him up, I do tell him not to do it or he'll bite. Maybe he did want to put himself in the bath or could it of been the fact that I never let him throw his bath toys in the bath before getting in? like I always do :shrug: 

I have just bought him some flash cards but I find it really hard getting his attention to look or show an intrest in them, I let him hold the card but he either tried crumpling or eating it :shrug:

I will take lots of photos of me doing things, that's a brilliant idea if he see's mum & dad etc he might show more of an intrest in them :thumbup:


----------



## sun

We did something similar for my LO. I am always letting him know the steps of what we are going to do (first, then statements) otherwise he has a hard time with it. But we also made a book "Getting Ready for Preschool" that has pictures of him doing the various steps before leaving the house. He knows it now so we don't use it anymore, but we found it really helpful and he still looks at it regularly. 

My LO didn't really respond well to cards with a picture drawn on them. He never payed much attention to the picture. He is much better with photos of the real thing (we made them) - either that or if it is a food he likes, the pic cut out of the box. Not sure if this will help with the biting though. My LO doesn't bite people but will bite fabric (especially a knot) and metal things. hugs! xx


----------



## lisa35

Thanks xx. Yes a book sounds a great idea. I have started cutting out food boxes so he can choose what he wants to eat but he always goes for pizza, he's not a fussy eater either which I have been told this is unusual for kids with autism :lol:

He bites anything he can get his teeth around, if he plays with his rings he has to hold one in his mouth & walk around the room holding it like a dog bless him. He also does this with his bath toys, before I pick him up to put him in the bath he usually has one in his mouth so wonder if this is why he bit me? Only thing that worry's me with this biting is if he bites another child at nursery, I would feel really bad if he did.


----------



## lilbeanhoping

I think those r very good ideas of why he may have bit you.

Have you heard of chewelry? 
It's basically what looks like jewelry but is meant to be chewed on.
He sounds like he may really need (as he seeks out) that oral stimulation.

You can also just use w.e other kinds of safe things to chew on (chewelry is just food grade products that look like typical jewelry when on so he isn't seen as different out in community). 

If you address his need to have something in his mouth for that oral stimulation and you address the "mouths are for talking/eating not biting" then you are doing everything you can to prevent him from biting other people/children. Make sure the staff at the nursery understand these things about him so they can work with him to make it a positive experience and if they know any triggers you may notice they can also prevent or redirect. 
If you recognize when he gets wound up he may bite, providing him with something appropriate to chew on at that time before he seeks out to bite, could possibly prevent it.

(all these things are just ideas, and of course I've never met your son nor do I know everything about him so just giving you some ideas of things to try)

:)


----------



## lisa35

I did inform the nursery that he can/does bite so watch him around yourself & others, he doesn't interact with the other children he walks past them like their not there, I think the staff need to be on guard though! Everytime Finlay put's his head on my leg I keep thinking he's going to sink is teeth in, I have no confidence in him now :(

Just googled chewelry they look like just what he needs going to send off for some, thanks for that & thanks for the great advice everyone xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Hi hun between the ages of 2-4 my son bit ALL the time. It was really bad. We tried chewlery and it just seemed to faze out. He is 7 now and bites very very rarly xx


----------

